

How to imessage without an apple device? - auz

Does anyone know how to use imessage from a PC or Android &#x27;phone? Thanks
======
blufox
Not sure if this helps, you can send imessages from the Messages app in Mac.
[http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5395](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5395)

~~~
auz
Thanks blufox but i have no Mac device. It isn't my religion. I'm not
religious anyway. I think that restricting comms to your own cult is
retrograde, anti free speech and kind of proprietary, like religion,
possessive etc. We should share as much as possible and speech is free. That
imessage deserves to be got around for these kind of reasons and I had hoped
that some whizz kid or whazzy old person reading my post would have the
answer.

------
italophil
I expect Apple to run in the same issue that Blackberry had with BBM if they
don't open it up to more platforms soon.

~~~
auz
Let it be so

------
dougcorrea
Maybe with a Virtual Machine?

~~~
adenner
Not without violating your Eula

~~~
auz
I wouldn't want to do that adenner, any more than necessary

------
mihaialin
not possible :(

~~~
auz
how d'ya like them apples mihahall? Shall I buy an ipod touch iOS5 or later
then register an Apple ID, Apple account, Apple subscription direct debit,
warranty insurance with payment protection and t-shirt printed with the
password in tiny alpha numeric characters and sequences of prime numbers
scattered with symbols so that I have to take it off in public to read it,
just so thaT I CAN WISH MY SON who is hiking in the HIMALAYAS a ___HAPPY
BIRTHDAY_ __because he only took an ipod hoping that he could escape this sort
of crap from me just once in his life on the last mountain in Tibet NOT to
have wi-fi, thanks for being positive, it 's all too hard, too much for me,
suffocating in devices, can never find the right one, HUH ?? Just leave it to
human beings to make it simple for us all. Sorry, this was intended for the
eula guard . . . . . Please disregard

